# The cheapest way to grow algae for Nerite Snails?



## NeilW (3 Aug 2010)

Hello everyone,

This seems to be counter-intuitive and daft but I actually want to grow algae!  I want to supplement the diet of the Nerites in my tank with stones coated in fresh algae by farming it and rotating the stones.  My original idea was just to put stones in a glass and cane it with a desklamp but my question is there a more energy friendly way of doing it?  Will just a glass on a windowsill be sufficient to get a fast result?

Also is it sensible actually introducing algae into the tank assuming that the tank is healthy?

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Brenmuk (3 Aug 2010)

Couldn't you just add some blanched lettuce leaves for your snails?  Remove any uneaten scraps.


----------



## NeilW (3 Aug 2010)

Brenmuk said:
			
		

> Couldn't you just add some blanched lettuce leaves for your snails?  Remove any uneaten scraps.



Nerites are extremely fussy and only take algae I've found.  I've tried blanched spinach, algae wafers and sushi seaweed and they don't touch it   

Have you experience of them going for lettuce?


----------



## johnny70 (3 Aug 2010)

Stones in a small glass bowl (or similar) chuck in some miracle grow (or similar), top up with water and leave in a brightly lit window sill, that will grow some for them


----------



## NeilW (3 Aug 2010)

johnny70 said:
			
		

> Stones in a small glass bowl (or similar) chuck in some miracle grow (or similar), top up with water and leave in a brightly lit window sill, that will grow some for them



I could whack in some Osmocote instead as it's still got the ammonia content, just in granule form.  Great thinking, cheers Johny


----------



## dw1305 (3 Aug 2010)

Hi all,


> Stones in a small glass bowl (or similar) chuck in some miracle grow (or similar), top up with water and leave in a brightly lit window sill, that will grow some for them


 I'd do that, as I know that some Plec and Hill stream Loach keepers do this for their fish.

cheers Darrel


----------



## NeilW (3 Aug 2010)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> 
> > Stones in a small glass bowl (or similar) chuck in some miracle grow (or similar), top up with water and leave in a brightly lit window sill, that will grow some for them
> ...



Nice one, thanks Darrel.  Just switched the Osmocote for some tomato feed.  It'll be good for my _stiphodon_ too.


----------



## scifficus (4 Aug 2010)

Use aquarium water to fill the glass bowl with stones. And do regular water changes. In a few days they will bo covered with algae. I do the same for my neritine.


----------

